# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Sajam rabljene dječje odjeće, igračaka i opreme za bebe

## Vlatka

Građanska inicijativa Volim Bilje organizira  prodaju rabljene dječje odjeće, igračaka i opreme za bebe. Sajam je u subotu, 20. 3. od 9 do 12 sati u Bilju (nadomak Osijeka) u našem Domu kulture u centru mjesta.
Sajam je inspiriran Rodinim rasprodajama i velikim količinama nepotrebne dječje odjeće po ormarima.
Cijela stvar je zamišljena po principu da svatko sam izlaže i prodaje ili mijenja svoje stvari.
Ukoliko ima zainteresiranih prodavačica molim da se javite ovdje ili na mail volimbilje@gmail.com radi daljnjeg dogovora.
Svi ostali pozvani su na druženje i kupovinu uz kavu ili čaj!

----------


## tomita

:Very Happy:  bravo za ideju!

----------


## ivica_k

zvuči sjajno! :Very Happy: 
želim vam ugodno druženje i dobar posao!

----------


## Vlatka

Hej, Tomita, naleti ako stigneš! Nismo se dugo družili.

----------


## tomita

Nadam se da ću moći!

----------


## sonata

Bravo! Mislim da cu naici! Nemam za prodaju ali bih voljela nesto kupiti  :Smile:

----------


## bundevica

bila, vidjela, kupila svašta
suuuper romobil sa silikonskim točkovima za 60kn (koštao 1000kn)  :Very Happy: 
2-3 puta obučeno ski odijelo za 40 kn 
puno legića za 50kn 
nove gumenjače 10kn
i još par komada obuće i odjeće za smiješne cijene, a neupitne kvalitete
jedino sam očekivala više štandova, ali za prvi put nije loše
nemojte odustati, jer šteta da i mi u slavoniji nemamo tako nešto
idući put se i ja pridružujem kao prodavač  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pink-OS

> Građanska inicijativa Volim Bilje organizira  prodaju rabljene dječje odjeće, igračaka i opreme za bebe. Sajam je u subotu, 20. 3. od 9 do 12 sati u Bilju (nadomak Osijeka) u našem Domu kulture u centru mjesta.
> Sajam je inspiriran Rodinim rasprodajama i velikim količinama nepotrebne dječje odjeće po ormarima.
> Cijela stvar je zamišljena po principu da svatko sam izlaže i prodaje ili mijenja svoje stvari.
> Ukoliko ima zainteresiranih prodavačica molim da se javite ovdje ili na mail volimbilje@gmail.com radi daljnjeg dogovora.
> Svi ostali pozvani su na druženje i kupovinu uz kavu ili čaj!


evo ponovo se organizira sajam,ponovno je datum 20.03 ali ove godine,svi su naravno pozvani

----------


## milivoj73

jeeeeeeee stižemo  :Smile: 
jel isto od 9 do 12?

----------


## Pink-OS

da da od 9-12h

----------


## Švrćo

Znači, NEDJELJA 20.03.2011. od 9 do 12?

Super fora, pokušat ću doći....

----------


## Pink-OS

> Znači, NEDJELJA 20.03.2011. od 9 do 12?
> 
> Super fora, pokušat ću doći....



super,čim nas je više tim bolje :Wink:

----------


## sonata

Ako budemo mogli-stizemo i mi!

----------

